# Campsite + B&B Norfolk or Suffolk



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I plan to take my elderly parents on a short break to East Anglia in July. The plan is that they stay in a B&B and we stay in our motorhome. Ideally it would be a pub with a CL attached and the only one I can find at present is The Queen Victoria in Snettisham which looks nice but, before I go ahead and book it does anyone know of a similar set-up anywhere in the area, preferably near to the sea.
Many, many thanks.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Where in Suffolk do you want to go?

If its South thats from 25 miles North of Ipswich to the Essex border, then PM me and I will see what I can do for you.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I can recommend the Olde Windmill inn at Great Cressingham..
Pub CL with b&b - not close to the sea though.
Nice pub, nice meals, nice CL(s), can't comment on the b&b though....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3394

http://www.oldewindmillinn.co.uk/

Pete


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

peejay said:


> I can recommend the Olde Windmill inn at Great Cressingham..
> Pub CL with b&b - not close to the sea though.
> Nice pub, nice meals, nice CL(s), can't comment on the b&b though....
> 
> ...


Many thanks. Quite spooky really because we have been there twice but only for a lunch and did not realise it had rooms. Fab food. Cheers


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

I think its called the 5 bells and its very close to Southwold, lovely food and a small site out the back, have stayed on there once last year..


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*suffolk*

We have been here, its right next to the beach and minsmere bird sanctuary
http://www.users.dialstart.net/~bsim/
chris


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: suffolk*



Codfinger said:


> We have been here, its right next to the beach and minsmere bird sanctuary
> http://www.users.dialstart.net/~bsim/
> chris


Dont forget to mention its right next door to a nuclear power station. Saying that I've been there a few times and have had no problems whatsoever


----------



## 112679 (May 26, 2008)

*suffolk*

I can recommend The White Horse in Sibton (Caravan club CL) They have mains hook up and excellent food in Pub. They also have rooms in a purpose built extension for B and B. Not too far from the coast at Dunwich or Aldburgh.


----------

